# Whose got the best puppy dog eyes?



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

I think Sam takes the cake:



















He was hiding under the couch eating a Kleenex!


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

One of nine who came in.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll raise you a set of Butch eyes...









And a pair of Roxxy...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Ill raise you a Cracker at 5 months:


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll raise you Stella's puppy eyes:


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Finally something my girl can win _by far_! Now don't get me wrong, she's certainly got competition, but who can beat sad hound dog eyes? I don't think I've seen a sadder dog in my life!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

THAT is why Beagles aren't extinct! lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

First, Angel eyes.








How about some Demon eyes?








Sweet puppy eyes?









*If I were voting and I couldn't pick my own dogs I would have to say, Roxie's eyes are gorgeous in that picture. *


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Rose


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

A "Please stop taking pictures of me" look









A "Please save me from the evil cat" look









A "Please just let me play with my toy" look









Rebel's sweet little puppy eyes. This was when he was a just a cute little puppy.. He is now 2 1/2.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Roxxy says "Thanks Inga". There is some stiff competition going on here. I vote EVERYONE is a winner!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Buck's got some pretty perfect puppy dog eyes...


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

All your dogs are beautiful. Ron, love your dog's green eyes - wow! And Beagles eyes...so huge!. Inga what can I say...Rottie puppy eyes..awww!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Wow...these pics are all so incredible...I wanna kiss each and every one of those faces!
Here's another fave pic of mine of Cracker....trying to read my mind or send very important thoughts to me..lol.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Can't resist Trent puppy eyes!


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Star's "Mommy just because I'm cute doesn't mean you can keep waking me up" look.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

hbowen87 said:


> Star's "Mommy just because I'm cute doesn't mean you can keep waking me up" look.


I can't stand it.. Star is SOO beautiful, and cute!! I'd really like to see more pics of her! This may sound stupid, but what breed is she?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Libby has puppy dog eyes!


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> I can't stand it.. Star is SOO beautiful, and cute!! I'd really like to see more pics of her! This may sound stupid, but what breed is she?


Thanks! Not stupid at all, I myself am not completely sure. She has border collie markings and loves to herd, but seems a little smaller, different face, shorter haired and and has a completely curled over tail, so there's something else in there too that I haven't figured out yet 

Oh my goodness there are some adorable puppy dog eyes in this thread.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

I think Owen certainly has some great puppy dog eyes


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ron, that has to be the most pitiful puppy dog "eye" I have ever seen. Is that Esther looking out at you?


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

"but I wanna treeeaaat"









"see I'm a good boy, take it off now"









These are the best pics I have, the camera is never around when Buster does his best faces


----------



## VictorianBulldogs (Aug 28, 2009)

MoonStr80 said:


>


My vote goes for your baby


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

AmyBeth said:


> "but I wanna treeeaaat"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG hands down the best! Just look at that second pic! Cute-ness over load  
But I guess I am bias.. I have a BT as well, and do they ever give those sad faces! They know how to work it


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Miss Belle...maybe not the best "puppy dog eyes" but the best sweet/angelic face, imo 








Cindy had some great puppy dog eyes, but then again, she's a Beagle & it's kinda their thing, lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Ron, that has to be the most pitiful puppy dog "eye" I have ever seen. Is that Esther looking out at you?


Yes, that would be Esther.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

VictorianBulldogs said:


> My vote goes for your baby


Aw! Thank You VictorianBulldogs, I'd do same for your furbaby


----------



## im_nice1 (Mar 12, 2009)

bessie and her puppy dog eyes


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee!!




























And, they are even cute shut!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

what cuties! i want to squish them all 

iorek










brom


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

This says it all!








Sleepy eyes









Just a good eye close up









TO many others so i will stick with these or i will be here all day!


----------



## Kayto Potato (Aug 30, 2009)

Kayto at 7 months...


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

Inga said:


>


I say these little eyes so cute


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dex was a pro as a pup:


















More recent:


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, dexter takes the cake!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I've had DOUBLE the cuteness...
Callahan & Jade at 9 weeks old


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

The shots of Esther and Dex get me... I would give them anything!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep, I gotta admit, the Dexter eyes are at the top of the list of best puppy dog eyes!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

And his "Hey, I did it, right? So...what do I get?" eyes:











Edit: Decided to go with his "I want to be over there by you" eyes:


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

I wouldn't say his are the best, but they sure are wonderful


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Cherokee!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that first one because Cherokee has such great eyeliner and the second one reminds me of my Oliver. Oliver sleeps with his tongue hanging out like that too. When he wakes he is still groggy and forgets to pull his tongue in. It cracks me up every time.
LOVE Cherokee pics... we do not see enough of him.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Inga said:


> I love that first one because Cherokee has such great eyeliner and the second one reminds me of my Oliver. Oliver sleeps with his tongue hanging out like that too. When he wakes he is still groggy and forgets to pull his tongue in. It cracks me up every time.
> LOVE Cherokee pics... we do not see enough of him.


Gee, thanks Inga. I will have to get my camera out soon!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Gizmo :









Roxy: 









Lily :









Annie :


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

And last but not least, Noodle [RIP]:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehe, my friends are always commenting on how depressed Dexter always looks, with his big puppy-dog eyes. Mostly because he's got the Sad Sam 'eyebrows' going on.

Here's another classic, from last Christmas:


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

how could you do that to that poor ole doggy?? look at him can't you see how sad he is??


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> how could you do that to that poor ole doggy?? look at him can't you see how sad he is??


Hehe, I think he only wore his holiday get-up for maybe 5 minutes total throughout the entire holiday season. On that particular occasion, he was being rowdy... put the sweater on and he's instantly well-behaved. I promise I'm not the type to dress my dog -- just when I can embarrass him.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

I immediately thought of Dexter when I saw the title of this post. He has the most amazing eyes!

Hallie certainly has her hound dog eyes down too.

All of them are so cute.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

JessRU09 said:


> Hehe, I think he only wore his holiday get-up for maybe 5 minutes total throughout the entire holiday season. On that particular occasion, he was being rowdy... put the sweater on and he's instantly well-behaved. I promise I'm not the type to dress my dog -- just when I can embarrass him.


haha! that is the best, the sweater makes him a good boy. maybe he is thinking "if i be good mommy will take this ridiculous thing off me" 

i don't dress my dogs either but there was this cute coat at old navy last winter but my dh wouldn't let me get it for iorek. i don't know why! haha!

maybe we can get a coat for brom this year, he doesn't have nearly as much fur...


----------

